# Open segment bowl



## tseger (Mar 6, 2007)

This is my first open segment bowl. It's made of maple. I have not put a finish on the bowl yet because frankly I'm still trying to decide what the best finish would be.(SUGGESTIONS ???) Ya'll let me know what you think, good, bad, or ugly.     Tim


----------



## jjenk02 (Mar 6, 2007)

I like it, I can tell that a lot of thought and work went into making that..

BTW, it want hold water[][]


----------



## tseger (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jjenk02_
> <br />
> 
> BTW, it want hold water[][]


You got that right, my Grandpaw asked me today what the bowl was good for. I told him just to look at I guess.   Tim


----------



## leatherjunkie (Mar 6, 2007)

looking at the bowl makes my brain start singing "theres a hole in my bucket dear eligaha(spelling sucks)"

you did a great job on that bowl. the gaps all look the same to me.
you can always use it for a fruit bowl on the table.


----------



## tseger (Mar 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by leatherjunkie_
> <br />
> you can always use it for a fruit bowl on the table.


If things go according to plan this bowl will be a fruit bowl on someone elses table[][]    Tim


----------



## johncrane (Mar 7, 2007)

great job TIM! your segments look perfect.[]


----------



## tseger (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks for the comments. Does anyone have a suggestion for a finish on this bowl?  Tim


----------



## leehljp (Mar 7, 2007)

That looks beautiful. Very beautiful! One question: How did you turn the square holes? [] I really like that design!


----------



## BigRob777 (Mar 13, 2007)

I like it very much.  I especially like the rim.  I'd like to turn one of them, so I can tell folks I keep my memory in there, oops, it spilled out again.
Rob


----------

